# Umm, just wondering, whats to come J.L.?



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Now that the vw release was scrapped. Is bowtie release 9 next, in july? and whats to come after that.
AND, is it me or is there a shortage of the bowtie and mopar latest releases, there don't seem to be as many on flea bay.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> AND, is it me or is there a shortage of the bowtie and mopar latest releases, there don't seem to be as many on flea bay.


Maybe they've tried cutting back on the numbers they make to keep supply low so they stay worth more. (I don't know if that would make sense or not...I'm not in the collectible business) Maybe they feel they've flooded an admittedly small market.

Rumor has it that RC2 is having some kind of fire sale to clear out a bunch of Fast and Furious leftovers at rediculously cheap prices. I don't really know if thats true or not...just a rumor. If its true though, it sounds a little ominous.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well there sure seems to be alot of the early release Tjets available for half the cost of what I paid out early on, just look at epay. Good way to stock up on spares or parts. Not sure what's going to unfold in the coming months from RC2, but I'm not getting any warm and fuzzy feelings. :freak: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Rumor has it that RC2 is having some kind of fire sale to clear out a bunch of Fast and Furious leftovers at rediculously cheap prices. I don't really know if thats true or not...just a rumor.


It's true. They blew out the remaining F&F XTs and a bunch of diecast leftovers including special club and fest cars at fire sale prices - to dealers only. It would be very cool if they made these blow outs available to collector club members. 

I don't think it's an ominous sign, they're just cleaning out excess inventory to reduce tax liability. As far as the F&F cars go, I think JL made a bold and exciting move to capture younger collectors by making contemporary popular cars tied to a popular movie. Unfortunately, this market is still dominated by nostalogia seekers (just look at E-Bay) and the F&Fs either didn't capture the market they expected or they made too many for the demand. I love the F&F cars and I'll try to snap up as many as I can get at the reduced prices. 

I hope this doesn't scare JL away from trying new and exciting things in the future. I'd hate to see them fall into a rut and only do repops of the same old Aurora cars that have been overdone already. The Bowtie Brigade and Mopar or No car releases have hopefully reinspired JL to keep things exciting and new.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Rumor mill, full speed ahead.*

Rumor is that RC2 has zero interest in slotcars.
Rumor is when the current contracts are filled the line is done.
Rumor also says that if someone else tries to get this going:
A)RC2 will not sell the rights. 
B)The Chinese manufacture will charge full set up & development fees even though that part has been done.
But of course this is just rumor. The people with the real story are unwilling to say.
Very unfortunate situation.
Scott


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Jl...*

Hmmm... I wonderd how long the market could support new releases from JL/RC2. I hope RC2 will keep the Tjet500 line going but whatever the case JL really deserves kudos for taking a chance on slot cars. 

If rumors are right and RC2 drops slot cars, and Mattel dropping thier line and Tomy slow to come out with new releases... looks kinda bleak.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Have you guys seen the info posted in this forum with the Lightning Fest info????? 
If they were dropping the slot line,I don;t think they would be having events that include slot cars.If they were,why would they bother.Could be a good sign I would say.

I collect JL diecast,I have since back when they were made by Topper.A lot of folks see JL being bought out by RC2 as being the end of JL,and to some,the end of the world.
I don;t know,judging by the amount of product I;ve seen RC move through the stores,I think they have a pretty good idea of what they are doing.

I think the JL was pretty successful with their line of slots.They did more then hold their own.I have a funny feeling that the whole thing with the JL slot cars is going to turn out pretty good in the end.  

Mike


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I thought as long as Tom Lowe stuck around there will be slot cars still coming. hope so.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Somebody PLEASE keep the 440's alive. Best ever made. Just my opinion.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

This is what we have been told, as recently as this month

X-Traction 3 in March - BTTF, Tuners, Originals
X-Traction 4 in May - Mustang 40th Anniversary
X-Traction 5 in September - Mopar Muscle
X-Traction 6 in November - Pop Culture - BTTF, Bullitt, General Lee and Hot Rod

TJ500 10 in July - Bowtie Brigade


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Whatever happens happens. Aurora went belly up 20 years ago and there are still plenty of spare parts and service parts available for their most popular lines, either NOS or aftermarket replacements. I think you'll be able to keep running your TJet and Magnatraction style cars for a long time to come even if JL/RC2 drops them, which by all indications they are not about to do so any time soon. I'm sure they do present someone more of a support burden than the diecast lines. I doubt they get a lot of returns on diecast because most diecast car don't do anything except sit there and collect dust. But the slot cars do sell at a premium price compared to the diecast so you'd think things would even out. I'll keep doing my part to send a positive message to RC2 to keep the slot cars coming by purchasing whatever the build. 

You can't compare the Mattel situation with Johnny Lightning. Johnny Lightning is taking an active role in producing and promoting compelling new products. If the JL slot car sales don't meet with RC2's sales expectations it isn't because JL isn't trying. Mattel on the other hand isn't even producing new HO products, save a few novelty pieces. Mattel's is a case of benign neglect. If they produced new products that targeted the same kind of buyers that JL is targeting (collectors and enthusiasts) the Mattel products would sell. Mattel isn't even trying, they've seemingly given up on the HO slot car market and ended the rich 40+ year Tyco legacy.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Whatever happens happens. Aurora went belly up 20 years ago and there are still plenty of spare parts and service parts available for their most popular lines, either NOS or aftermarket replacements. I think you'll be able to keep running your TJet and Magnatraction style cars for a long time to come even if JL/RC2 drops them, which by all indications they are not about to do so any time soon. I'm sure they do present someone more of a support burden than the diecast lines. I doubt they get a lot of returns on diecast because most diecast car don't do anything except sit there and collect dust. But the slot cars do sell at a premium price compared to the diecast so you'd think things would even out. I'll keep doing my part to send a positive message to RC2 to keep the slot cars coming by purchasing whatever the build.
> 
> You can't compare the Mattel situation with Johnny Lightning. Johnny Lightning is taking an active role in producing and promoting compelling new products. If the JL slot car sales don't meet with RC2's sales expectations it isn't because JL isn't trying. Mattel on the other hand isn't even producing new HO products, save a few novelty pieces. Mattel's is a case of benign neglect. If they produced new products that targeted the same kind of buyers that JL is targeting (collectors and enthusiasts) the Mattel products would sell. Mattel isn't even trying, they've seemingly given up on the HO slot car market and ended the rich 40+ year Tyco legacy.


You'd think Mattel would buy a Clue considering the stupid Dale Jr Slot car (only available in a set I believe) is going for 40 bucks alone....


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I thought as long as Tom Lowe stuck around there will be slot cars still coming. hope so.


You are right sethdaddy, I talked to Mr. Lowe at Lightning Fest 2004 and he said he has 2 1/2 years left on his contract. And as long as he worked for RC2 he would push for slotcars. I hope Mr. Lowe is able to stay on after that 2 1/2 years run out. Randy.


----------

